# [gelöst] KDE kann keine usb-sticks mehr mounten

## nibblonier

Hallo zusammen

Bei meinem letzten world-update ist irgendwie einiges schief gegangen, aber mittlerweile läuft fast alles wieder so wie es soll, 

bis auf eines, und das nervt ein wenig:

Ich kann als normaler user unter kde keine usb-sticks über die Geräteverwaltung mounten   :Confused: 

Als root funktioniert es problemlos, als user wird nur "Folgendes Gerät kann nicht eingebunden werden: USBSTICK" angezeigt.

Keine Einträge in /var/log/messages , dmesg oder .xsession-errors oder sonstwo, zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden...

Einer der vielversprechensten und so ziemlich der einzige Hinweis den ich gefunden hab war einen Eintrag unter

/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy zu ändern - hab ich gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Ein anderer Ansatz war einen Eintrag in der /etc/fstab zu ändern, aber ich glaube nicht das da der Fehler liegt, weil als root 

funktioniert es ja auch wie gewohnt, und vorher stand da auch nicht mehr drin als jetzt.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand nen Tip wo ich weitersuchen könnte?

Gruss

Falls es hilft:

 emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16424320 total,  10257864 free

KiB Swap:   14936060 total,  14936060 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Sep 2014 14:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo multimedia x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /usr/local/portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac aacs aalib acpi aften alac alsa amd64 ant autoipd avahi berkdb bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr emboss emovix encode exif extras faac fam fat ffmpeg file-attr filter firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran frei0r g3dvl gdbm gif gimp gpm grc gtk gtk3 gtkstyle gui hddtemp hfs iconv icq icu ipv6 iqbalance jingle joystick jpeg kde kipi lame lapack lcms ldap libcaca libnotify lm_sensors lua mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat melt minizip mms mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mtp multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs ocr ogg opencl opengl openmp oscar pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma plugins png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline resolvconf rtlsdr rtmp rtsp samba scanner script sdl semantic-desktop sensord session smbclient smbtav2 spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb utils uvm v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau video vmware-tools vnc vorbis vpx wavelet wifi wiimote wma wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc xz zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="cfontz hd44780 mtxorb ncurses lcd2usb serdisplib usbhub usblcd glk" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv noveau vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

deepthought etc # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 hdparm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 sensord                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 LCDd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 lcdproc                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 hddtemp                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 mysql                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [  stopped  ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 rdate                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 smartd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpcbind                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 rpc.idmapd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manualLast edited by nibblonier on Sun Sep 07, 2014 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was steht denn in der /etc/fstab? Wenn er als User automatisch gemountet werden soll, dann sollte in der fstab gar nichts stehen.

Wenn da etwas drin steht in Bezug auf deinen Stick, rauswerfen.

----------

## nibblonier

Wie gesagt, in der fstab steht nicht viel drin bezüglich usb -eigentlich garnichts...

fstab:

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext4            noatime,discard 0 1

/dev/sdb6               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdc1               /data1          ext4            noatime         0 2

#/dev/sdc1              /data2          ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/sdb7               /data2          ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/sdb5               /gentoohdd      ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0

tmpfs                    /var/tmp/portage   tmpfs       size=4G         0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

Gruppenzugehörigkeit sollte auch kein Problem sein:

groups

tty disk wheel uucp cron audio cdrom video games mysql cdrw usb users vboxusers crontab plugdev portage polkitd scanner wireshark

Ist bestimmt wieder nur so ne sch.... Kleinigkeit nach der man stundenlang sucht...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also an der fstab liegt es nicht. Hast du schon mal in den Einstellungen nachgesehen? Da gibt es unter Hardware den Punkt Wechselmedien. Eventuell hat sich da was verstellt.

----------

## nibblonier

Daran kann es eigenlich auch nicht liegen, hab extra nen neuen User angelegt und es getestet .

Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis... - es funktioniert nicht - keine Fehlermeldung ausser "Das Gerät kann nicht eingebunden werden"

----------

## nibblonier

So, hab den Fehler gefunden   :Very Happy: 

Ich muss irgendwie in ufed aus Versehen aus +consolekit ein -consolekit gemacht haben.

Blöder Fehler, aber immerhin doch noch gefunden, damit nen Erfolgserlebnis und wieder was gelernt  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, darf ich fragen, wie man so etwas aus Versehen macht... Auf die Idee bin ich jetzt nicht soifort gekommen, grins... Na wenn es jetzt wieder klappt, dann ist der Rest egal.

----------

## nibblonier

etwas verspätete Antwort....

Ich denk mal das ich die Leertaste gedrückt hab als das Fenster mit ufed offen noch den Focus hatte und ich nebenbei was anderes gemacht hab...

Ne bessere Idee hab ich auch nicht... Ich glaub nicht das ich die mit Absicht geändert hab.

Naja, sowas passiert halt wenn man am Rechner rumbastelt obwohl man eigenlcih schon lange im Bett liegen sollte.

Nochmal Danke für die Tipps

p.s. Kann ich selber den Thread jetzt als gelöst markieren oder muss das nen Admin machen? Und wenn ja, wie mache ich das?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Deine eigenen Beiträge haben einen Button "Edit". Und damit kannst du das dann in der Überschrift auf gelöst setzen.

----------

## nibblonier

Ahja, einfach, wenn man weiss wie es geht   :Wink: 

Hatte es über das topic-tag versucht, aber das geht ja nur für den einzelnen Beitrag

----------

